# Make Your Own Melt and Pour Soap Bases



## Susie (Aug 16, 2014)

If this is in the wrong place, please move it.

The super helpful lady at Good Earth Spa is at it again!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLZW4OE-Pss[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE&src_vid=SLZW4OE-Pss&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_718489439[/ame]


----------



## hmlove1218 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi Susie, I actually followed her process but used a different recipe on this thread if you want to check it out. It was really fun and turned out better than I would have expected! http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=47841

Making MP from scratch..


----------

